# Mech Mod Modding



## ET (6/12/13)

Ok, shot again to CVS for the awesome little bagua mech mod. Loving it to bits, but the design on the side of the tube wasn't really for me so last night i ripped out the dremel clone, chucked on a little sanding stone and went to work. Took a while to get most of the design off and now i'm sitting at work with a piece of rough sandpaper busy trying to get a smooth finish on the tube again. Lots of elbow grease is needed when you don't have the right tools but i have almost nothing to do at work right now so all good. Will post more pics as the process continues.


----------



## Tom (6/12/13)

u migth need a lathe to get a nice shine back, at high speed with very fine sandpaper.


----------



## ET (6/12/13)

cough cough elbow grease cough cough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (6/12/13)

yeah, but i doubt that you will get a regular shine done with elbow grease.... ask nicely at some engineering workshop, should not take long to do it for them. i made 30 years ago a stainless steel ashtray on a lathe and polished it...it was still in use until I stopped smoking (see banner ), and its still shiny as new.


----------



## Gizmo (6/12/13)

But, but it looked pretty before.  

Looking forward to seeing results.


----------



## ET (6/12/13)

i didn't like the feel of the engraving on my hand. ok i could have gotten used to it but then i poked some of the black "paint" with my fingernail and it came off very easily so i just decided to just get rid of it all now before the thing started to look splotchy


----------

